# Internet scam



## Robert59 (Nov 29, 2021)

Can a scammer get in your bank account by using your name?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 29, 2021)

I think the scammer would need more than your name, like your social security number, birth date, your address. Typically, online banking should have a two-step verification process. You might want to speak to a bank representative if you're worried a scammer might get into your account.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 29, 2021)

I use a nick name on Facebook instead of my real name.


----------



## bigal333 (Apr 18, 2022)

PLEASE get this out on the internet, I dont have a blog or my own website,
Quantum AI investing company is a TOTAL SCAM. Do not use and tell everyone that this is a complex, well set up scam system.
Thank-you


----------



## Purwell (Apr 18, 2022)

Have you told the relevant authorities?


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 18, 2022)

bigal333 said:


> PLEASE get this out on the internet, I dont have a blog or my own website,
> Quantum AI investing company is a TOTAL SCAM. Do not use and tell everyone that this is a complex, well set up scam system.
> Thank-you



Hi, welcome to the forum. I guess you missed the "Introductory" subforum. Also I strongly suggest you complain to Jerry A. about your problem. Nothing we can possibly do for you here. Take care and best of luck to you.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 18, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I use a nick name on Facebook instead of my real name.


I Do too. I worry when i see so many parents put their kids names and pictures on Facebook.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2022)

If your financial accounts are set up correctly and protected with impossible to guess passwords and two factor identification as advised, scammers will not be able to access them just using a name. Now if you don't use two factor identification and your password is "password" or "12345678"...there's a chance.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If your financial accounts are set up correctly and protected with impossible to guess passwords and two factor identification as advised, scammers will not be able to access them just using a name. Now if you don't use two factor identification and your password is "password" or "12345678"...there's a chance.


Yes.. Two factor identification & a password are used on all of our financial accounts. Plus many other accounts as well.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

My brother retired this year.  He had been a programmer for a major bank.  Banking is one area that is generally quite secure.  If not, they would regularly lose millions of dollars.

If anyone is worried about this issue, I would suggest that they call their bank and have a conversation with their staff. They can explain things and also caution you about a few activities that might be less secure.

Also, you know, never hurts to carefully review your credit card statements, make sure nothing odd is going on there. Credit Card companies have also become quite secure.


FBI - On Scams and Safety...

https://www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

bigal333 said:


> PLEASE get this out on the internet, I dont have a blog or my own website,
> Quantum AI investing company is a TOTAL SCAM. Do not use and tell everyone that this is a complex, well set up scam system.
> Thank-you




Report Fraud to the FTC
​Protect your community by reporting fraud, scams, and bad business practices.​​https://reportfraud.ftc.gov/#/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

you can also report these things to the State. Often states have a division of consumer affairs.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Also, I would advise you to edit your language. Evil jerks will sometimes sue the people going after them. The language you use can not accuse them of anything that you can't prove in court.

so, I will edit what you wrote.

You wrote:
​"Quantum AI investing company is a TOTAL SCAM. Do not use and tell everyone that this is a complex, well set up scam system."

Now, I am not a lawyer and you would need one to know precisely what you can say. But it might be something more like this:



"I really believe that Quantum AI investing company might be a TOTAL SCAM. I would urge everyone to be cautious in regards to doing business with them."


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

bigal333 said:


> PLEASE get this out on the internet, I dont have a blog or my own website,
> Quantum AI investing company is a TOTAL SCAM. Do not use and tell everyone that this is a complex, well set up scam system.
> Thank-you



one more place to report this:

to the Securities and Exchange Commission
Report Suspected Securities Fraud or Wrongdoing

https://www.sec.gov/tcr​


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 19, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I think the scammer would need more than your name, like your social security number, birth date, your address. Typically, online banking should have a two-step verification process. You might want to speak to a bank representative if you're worried a scammer might get into your account.


Every check you write has your bank account on it.  I feel safe using on line banking to pay my bills.

Two years ago my mail was taken from out post office box and a crook "whitewashed" the check that was for $25  and made it $425.  They tried to cash it at a bank..the bank called me...they did not cash it...I picked up the check and went to the police.  They caught the crook.


----------

